# Is This Anyway To Feed A Baby Goat?



## stano40 (Mar 4, 2011)

Getting up this morning to bottle feed 3 babies is always a chore when they're hungry.

But really, do you need one of the babies literally jumping on top of the counter after her bottle?







bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 4, 2011)

Makes it nice not to have to bend down?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Makes it nice not to have to bend down?


    

Very true though!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

No pooping in the clean dishes!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> No pooping in the clean dishes!!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 4, 2011)

Does the 3 second rule apply here???


----------



## chandasue (Mar 4, 2011)

Seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Does the 3 second rule apply here???


EEEWWWW!!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 5, 2011)

NORMAL?? IS ANYTHING NORMAL WHEN IT COMES TO THE BABIES,?? I'VE SLEPT WITH ONE JUST TO KEEP IT WARM


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so adorable.  The baby just wanted to be closer to mommy.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats awesome!!!!  I love seeing spoiled goaties!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 5, 2011)

My husband would divorce me. I'm serious.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 5, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> My husband would divorce me. I'm serious.


I can't divorce her, she makes more money than I do.

bob


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## julieq (Mar 6, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Seems perfectly normal to me.


Me too!  Although we'd have to use the dining room table as the kitchen counter doesn't have enough space for a kid to stand!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

Bob, you'll get in less trouble if you learn how to diaper a goat.  They will skip right out of it unless you use suspenders.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 6, 2011)

Now, that ain't right.  Funny though. 

bob


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, sure, a goat poopin' in the dishes is right?  Harrumph!!!

Plum stayed in the house for four days and we went through all our spare towels in the first four hours.  Then she got diapered when she was out of the dog crate!  And like a puppy, I ran her outside first thing in the morning for her first big pee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 6, 2011)

I know quite a few people who diaper their goats if they have them in the house. There is just no way around it if they are in for any length of time.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 6, 2011)

She was a perfect young lady.  She didn't poop on the dish's, only in the silverware draw .... 

It got worse this morning, I'll post about it soon .....

bob


----------



## cindyg (Mar 6, 2011)

If you can diaper chickens, I don't see why not goats.


----------



## meldelfc (Mar 7, 2011)

cindyg said:
			
		

> If you can diaper chickens, I don't see why not goats.


----------



## kitchwitch (Mar 8, 2011)

I might be the only one who saw "is this anyway to feed a baby goat" and connected it to the bottles of pop rather than the fact that the baby was standing on the counter.  

I was wondering why anyone would give a goat mountain dew when it's OBVIOUSLY perfectly normal to keep your kids on the kitchen counter!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 8, 2011)

kitchwitch said:
			
		

> I might be the only one who saw "is this anyway to feed a baby goat" and connected it to the bottles of pop rather than the fact that the baby was standing on the counter.
> 
> I was wondering why anyone would give a goat mountain dew when it's OBVIOUSLY perfectly normal to keep your kids on the kitchen counter!


It was cheaper than milk ....


----------

